

Ask HN: do you know of any sites similar to pythonchallenge.com? - aitoehigie

I am interested in solving puzzles using python and would like to know if there are any other sites similar to pythonchallenge.com
======
thomas11
Programming Praxis has a ton of interesting problems, many from fundamental
Computer Science and often with a functional bent.

<http://programmingpraxis.com/>

------
shogunmike
Have you come across Project Euler? <http://projecteuler.net/>

------
AjJi
You can try Marathon Matches at <http://topcoder.com/tc> (SRMs which are,
almost, weekly competitions don't allow Python)

------
JoshCole
You might consider checking out <http://notpron.org/notpron/levelone.htm>. It
doesn't give programming puzzles, but from what I remember it was part of the
inspiration behind the python site you mentioned.

------
sushi
<http://www.codingbat.com/> has good python challenges. Simple but good.

------
PilotPirx
this one: <http://challenge.greplin.com/>

